# Choices, suicide, a true story



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

When considering divorce, frame the right questions. Will you (and/or your children be happier in the long run). Don't ask, is she all that I want, have I got into all that I hope from this marriage. Let me relate a true story. 

A man married and had a child. He was reasonably successful earning a six figure salary and various promotions. His wife was pleasant, perhaps average looks, and had occasional moods. After a decade, he met someone else more attractive, she dressed well, large fake breasts, and the sex was exciting as she aimed to satisfy. He divorced paying his first wife alimony and support. He was successful, but his second wife wanted more, fancier house, more money for clothes, sports car. 

He suffered an illness and lose his job. Work harder, find another job, make more money the second wife insisted. He could not meet her needs and they divorced, and as nice as she was while courting, that is how nasty she became during the divorce. Working hard, trying to obtain juggle several jobs and struggling to make money, she insisted she needed more. 

If she was nasty, vicious, and self-centered, she saw any problem as a lack of attention to her own needs and assertiveness. She successfully brought him back to court several times seeking more money as she took an increasingly share of the limited funds he had. He borrowed money from family hoping a new business could resolve the large financial problems he had supporting two families and his vicious second ex-wife. 

There was no solution he sadly realized, it could not get better, his second wife would smirk if he talked about his disability and his own family was becoming annoyed at his inability to pay money he borrowed. 

On his mother's birthday, shortly before his 50th birthday, he took a gun and blew his brains out. 

He was a devoted father, and good friend, but he left many problems. In retrospect, he could have worked on his issues in his first marriage. The course he took was a tragedy.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, it is a tragedy. Many times I worry that my estranged husband is taking that path.


----------

